# Male Red



## Wil (Apr 29, 2009)

Here is my male red. What do you think?


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 29, 2009)

I think he is one nice looking tegu.


----------



## Wil (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks. Here are a couple of females.


----------



## Beasty (Apr 29, 2009)

WOW!
He is awesome! Nice brick red all over, not much black at all.
Impressive! Like to see him at about 5-6 y/o.


----------



## artist (Apr 29, 2009)

really nice tegu- what is the one in the second pic? it is jet black!!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 29, 2009)

Wil, you have some nice looking tegus there. I would like to see a full body shot of the dark tegu in the male pics, can't see much in that pic of it.


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 29, 2009)

is that tiki? and bro that re male is smokin


----------



## LouDog760 (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice looking red, its not pink lol.


----------



## Wil (Apr 29, 2009)

Tyler,
No that isn't Tiki, she isn't outside yet. She definitely isn't as pristine as you remember her. The male has done a number on her neck lol.

Bobby,
Thanks, she hasn't colored up yet. Here is pic from last year. She is dark red though.


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 29, 2009)

Pretty red!


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 29, 2009)

ohh well lets see a pic mayne


----------

